

Ask HN: Are any of you blind programmers and what tools do you use? - kumarski


======
jareds
See following stackoverflow question, I'm the highest voted answer but some
good info from others as well. [http://stackoverflow.com/questions/118984/how-
can-you-progra...](http://stackoverflow.com/questions/118984/how-can-you-
program-if-youre-blind) It's a bit out of date because I now use windows 7 and
Vagrant with a command-line for a lot of things but screen reading software is
still the same.

~~~
rogerpereira123
A massive high-five to you brother. I read through your answer. Such an
inspiration you are. More power to you!!

------
nationalgallery
Can you anyone tell me that what we should do when we are not finding the
better way to picked up our site on the top ?

